# Moto E launched for 6,999



## theserpent (May 13, 2014)

Motorolla has launched its moto E priced at 6,999 Rs it will be a flipkart exclusive
sourceigit facebook page
*www.facebook.com/thinkdigit/photos...10963532384/10152021403827385/?type=1&theater

- - - Updated - - -

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Asedlj2cw&feature=youtu.be&linkId=8214988


----------



## sushovan (May 13, 2014)

RIP Xperia E1.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

people are crying that it dont have front cam and that will make 3g calling useless ...all my excitement went down


----------



## Superayush (May 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> people are crying that it dont have front cam and that will make 3g calling useless ...all my excitement went down



That dpends if you really use this feature though IMO video calling is more of a craze thing than practicality but that's me.

As for selfies ...lol yea maybe it maybe a bummer


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2014)

Err.. I think 3G video calling is still not supported in Android.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

rcuber 3g calling in the sense through viber, skype or any other online video calling service


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

Imo for 7k, this phone is absolutely brilliant..


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> people are crying that it dont have front cam and that will make 3g calling useless ...all my excitement went down



I have tried Video Calling Without Front Cam in Skype. It works with Back Cam too. All you need is a good Mirror.


----------



## ashs1 (May 13, 2014)

^

Fantastic pricing for a gr8 entry level smartphone !! 
:woot: woot:

RIP E1


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> rcuber 3g calling in the sense through viber, skype or any other online video calling service



3G Video calling is != Internet Video calling.

and you don't need 3G for Internet Video calling.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 13, 2014)

I think I can finally get the secondary phone I was looking for. All the basic features with the name of Moto - better than any Micromax, Lava, Karbonn and so on!


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2014)

I was speculating on the price, and after observing the import price of 6,330 on Zauba, I was thinking the phone wouldn't cost less than 8k.
But I was pleasantly surprised!
That's Two Moto E at the price of One Moto G! 

Motorola have come back with a bang.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2014)

Dafaq, I just saw the specs on Moto E, its almost ditto of my atrix 2 except cpu/camera, which I paid ~18K two years ago


----------



## elafanto (May 13, 2014)

Lolz Same Here.


----------



## nikufellow (May 13, 2014)

Well you guys are forgetting the flipkart exclusivity so no matter what a stellar hit it becomes it still leaves a little breathing room for other contenders in the price range (aka E1) so no RIPs necessary imo


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

moto for the pricing.


----------



## theterminator (May 13, 2014)

RIP JUST XPERIA E1 ?? Lol
RIP EVERY1 at < ₹ 10,000


----------



## rickenjus (May 13, 2014)

bang for bucks... well I am gonna try that mirror trick ... nice idea... btw you can use skype with back cam too. if only you want to be seen without seeing other party..


----------



## $hadow (May 13, 2014)

This phone is going to rock the smart phone arena till another VFM phone like this comes out. Till then enjoy moto


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

All we need is a good warranty setup in india and  Moto will be in the top soon


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2014)

Who will give you water repellant, kitkat and guaranteed future software upgrade at this price. Poor time for Nokia and Microsoft.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 13, 2014)

Wow did not expect this to be priced at 7k,is this only a promotional price or official price ? Moto E wipes the floor with every other Android phone under 10k.Finally a legit competitor to the Lumia 520/525.Good Job Motorola !!! This is much better than even the Lava 406Q.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> Who will give you water repellant, kitkat and guaranteed future software upgrade at this price. Poor time for Nokia and Microsoft.



Water repellant ?


----------



## baiju (May 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Err.. I think 3G video calling is still not supported in Android.



I have gionee p2 and it supports video calling through the network. I use BSNL which charges rs.1 for a minute.


----------



## RCuber (May 13, 2014)

baiju said:


> I have gionee p2 and it supports video calling through the network. I use BSNL which charges rs.1 for a minute.



Might be a custom implementation by the manufacturer. Good to know at least one android phone supports 3G calling out of the box. I think we can take this topic to Android discussion thread.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2014)

Guys, non removable battery, no after sale service , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, non removable battery, no after sale service , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!



No.Shamesung sucks


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2014)

Very good priceing moto.


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Water repellant ?



*m.digitaltrends.com/mobile/motorola-moto-e-and-moto-g-4g-news/


----------



## quagmire (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Water repellant ?




yeah..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

What the fak !

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> Guys, non removable battery, no after sale service , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!



are you kidding, at 7k Id not care about after sales service besides, it's build quality should be much better than plastic bricks..
Water resistant, scratch resistant, what more do you need


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> What the fak !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



This.

He wants rare items for Dota Instead


----------



## amjath (May 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, non removable battery, no after sale service , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!



Come on bro dont tell me you are not a samsung fanboy


----------



## ithehappy (May 13, 2014)

This phone is water resistant, scratch resistant? Jeez Moto! 

They have some bad business policy  Certainly they don't belong to the leech category like brands which start with A or S!


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Might be a custom implementation by the manufacturer. Good to know at least one android phone supports 3G calling out of the box. I think we can take this topic to Android discussion thread.



i heard some samsung phones support this feature too. somebody can confirm. i found it in this forum itself a few months ago.
found it  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/178143-video-call-xperia-l.html

*whirlpool.net.au/wiki/android_video_calling

the phone is absolute vfm. I salute you motorola  . hoping for newer phones in every price category.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

3G video calling requires a specific hardware chip that is not present in most androids..
AFAIK Samsung and only Micromax A75 are the only devices i know of that support 3G calling..
But who the hell uses that anyway  when we have things like skype


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, non removable battery, no after sale service , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!


----------



## sling-shot (May 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, non removable battery, *no after sale service* , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!



I have always wondered about that. I have NEVER owned a cell-phone that did not require warranty servicing. (Forget about things done after warranty)
So how do these phones get serviced?


----------



## rish1 (May 13, 2014)

This phone will hold this place for a much longer time.. and might even change the whole scenario with updates in lower end..

i think this phone is nothing less than a revolution

- Guranteed updates by a international oem under 10k phones
- 1 gb ram as a standard ( finally which users have been crying out for past 1 year )
- water splash resistant , Gorilla Glass 3 for sub 10k phones 
- 256 ppi that's the first
- Lag free Android Experience

The biggest company that is going to take the heat with this will be "Microsoft" 

Motorola just took The USP of windows phone and blew it away.. 

Giving no front camera was a good decision as it is rarely used .. its a very niche market what will you do with selfies taken with VGA camera ? at best it can be used as a mirror for combing hairs


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2014)

So who are going to buy Moto E with *exclusive offers* tonight? And which variant appeals the masses? Black or White?
I personally like Black. But given that I want to buy this for my sis, I think she may like White. (I want to surprise her with her first Android phone, so don't want to ask her choice )

To those who don't know about exclusive offer FK is offering with the purchase of Moto E at tonight launch:
1. Extra 50% off on a later purchase of a Transcend 8GB memory card (Only Class 4 card tho)
2. Free preselected eBooks worth Rs 1000 on downloading the Free Flipkart eBooks App (note *preselected*)
3. Extra 50% off on a later purchase of original Moto E back covers


----------



## elafanto (May 14, 2014)

Now available for order  Flipkart


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Guys, non removable battery, no after sale service , pls think abt it.. Samsung duos 2 is best phone!



Food for thought and you've a nice point. But if this phone would have launched a year ago I would have happily bought it instead of My Galaxy Duos .. My 8 year old nokia 2112 CDMA is still surviving with it's 8 years old battery 

But the only thing one should be concerned about is removable batteries offer a quick recovery from OS crashes when in some particular cases you need to pull out the battery but still considering everything else the MoTo E has terrific value for money.


----------



## kamal_saran (May 14, 2014)

Way to go moto....it's gonna change the whole lower budget phones scenario...


----------



## giprabu (May 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> This phone is water resistant, scratch resistant? Jeez Moto!



Its *water repellant* bro.. not water resistant.. 

You can't dip it in water.. but you can use it in rain !  Pretty cool... But I still envy my own defy.. I wash it every alternative week


----------



## hari1 (May 14, 2014)

Be informed that it might be impossible for sometime to root it without voiding its warranty permanently. Moto G has the same problem.


----------



## bayern_tig (May 14, 2014)

Will the 2.2 gb of usable internal memory will be enough? I'll be having only about 25-35 apps,no games. Will that be sufficient?

Also I was wondering whether we can move/install apps on the sd card on stock kitkat?


----------



## reddick (May 14, 2014)

Another beauty by Motorola. This trend of the company will bring a remarkable strategy in smartphone scenario. 
Beware Samsung, Sony, HTC ...


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2014)

bayern_tig said:


> Will the 2.2 gb of usable internal memory will be enough? I'll be having only about 25-35 apps,no games. Will that be sufficient?
> 
> Also I was wondering whether we can move/install apps on the sd card on stock kitkat?



Lol. How do you think 2.2 GB will contain just 25-35 apps, and that too without any games! 
There will be room for a lot of *required* apps, not *many but useless* apps, and also room for games like Angry birds, Subway surfer and Candy crush, most of which are the only games people play. Granted it can't have games like Asphalt 8, but I will try to make room for it too.


----------



## amjath (May 14, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/moto-e/p/itmdvuws...=b_1&ref=138595bb-09de-4335-a675-014f2d28e8e3

 844 Ratings and 269 Reviews


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> *www.flipkart.com/moto-e/p/itmdvuws...=b_1&ref=138595bb-09de-4335-a675-014f2d28e8e3
> 
> 844 Ratings and 269 Reviews



People going


----------



## pra_2006 (May 14, 2014)

waiting for Moto G 4G version looks interesting only setback is non-removable battery


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

What is with non-removable battery? the reason one would require a removable battery would be for swapping batteries/ using larger capacity battery, or to reboot the phone when it is completely frozen and wont respond to hardware buttons. other than this I don't see why people complain about this issue. 

Keep a spare charger or portable power bank in your bag.


----------



## game22 (May 14, 2014)

It is a fabulous mobile phone at a very affordable price.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Lol. How do you think 2.2 GB will contain just 25-35 apps, and that too without any games!
> There will be room for a lot of *required* apps, not *many but useless* apps, and also room for games like Angry birds, Subway surfer and Candy crush, most of which are the only games people play. Granted it can't have games like Asphalt 8, but I will try to make room for it too.



Dont worry, as soon as the root sd card swap works, you can have internal memory as much as you like.. Thats what I did for my xperia m


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont worry, as soon as the root sd card swap works, you can have internal memory as much as you like.. Thats what I did for my xperia m



I have rooted my LG P500 and made a partition of EXT on SD card, where I move all my apps. Which gives me much space to install any number of apps, as long as it's not larger than say 50 MB.

But what is this "root sd card swap" method you use. Care to elaborate?


----------



## ZTR (May 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I have rooted my LG P500 and made a partition of EXT on SD card, where I move all my apps. Which gives me much space to install any number of apps, as long as it's not larger than say 50 MB.
> 
> But what is this "root sd card swap" method you use. Care to elaborate?



Internal becomes external and external becomes internal


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Internal becomes external and external becomes internal



I meant how he do it? Through some app? Or I can just google.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2014)

OOS on day of launch 

flipkart, Y U No keep bigger stock?


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2014)

my friend got his moto E delivery today ...quick delivery ....phone looks just like moto G..rubberised back..good built.

- - - Updated - - -

camera is also fine in good light...but it seems too plain after using sony xperia ZL for soo many days..


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (May 15, 2014)

Awesome phone, it seems.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I meant how he do it? Through some app? Or I can just google.



only works on phones that have internal SD card.. There are various methods, slightly older phones used the void.fstab system file edit to swap, my phone uses a script via script manager to swap..


----------



## Renny (May 15, 2014)

OK, so I got my Moto E today, and well I think there's a problem with it :

The back cover is a bit loose, meaning it moves a bit back and forth length-wise. Can anyone else who has this phone confirm if this is a manufacturing defect? Shall I ask for a replacement?


----------

